# [Houston, Texas] Weekend Games



## Mark Chance (Oct 8, 2019)

We're looking for one or two additional players. We're a group of largely middle-aged guys with wives and/or children. We meet about two Saturdays a month for one group and two Sundays a month for the other group, alternating the weekends so there's only game per weekend. We game, we get off-topic, we drink beer and wine and whisky, and then we game some more, starting around 1:00 p.m. and finishing up around 5:30 p.m. at the latest. Our current games are as follows:

*Saturdays - The Kids' Game.* A multiverse hopping _Savage Worlds Deluxe Edition Game_ heavily inspired by Torg from West End Games. This campaign has been going for about a year and is likely to end before Thanksgiving.

*Sundays - Heroes of Lady Mirelyn's Skyrealm.* A 1E/2E _AD&D_ game in which the characters are squires in the service of Lady Mirelyn. The group has recently alleviated the Danger at Dunwater after discovering the Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh. They're currently in a city trying to get Bishop Pausanius to cast Raise Dead on the fallen paladin. In the process, the heroes have become embroiled in evil involving cutthroats, the undead, and something strange at the cathedral.

We play at my house, which is in northwest Houston near 290 and Bingle.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 11, 2019)

Update!

Our *Saturday Game* has moved to _d20 Modern_ focusing on the crew of a space station who find themselves flung 250,000,000 years into the future. Our *Sunday*_ AD&D_ game continues, but will likely shift over to _5E _some time in January 2020.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 3, 2020)

Our *Saturday Game* is a mixture of _d20 Modern, d20 Future_, and _Call of Cthulhu._

Starting Sunday, 9 February, our *Sunday Game* is Quite Full, Thank You Very Much.


----------



## Manchurian (Mar 31, 2020)

Mark Chance said:


> We're looking for one or two additional players. We're a group of largely middle-aged guys with wives and/or children. We meet about two Saturdays a month for one group and two Sundays a month for the other group, alternating the weekends so there's only game per weekend. We game, we get off-topic, we drink beer and wine and whisky, and then we game some more, starting around 1:00 p.m. and finishing up around 5:30 p.m. at the latest. Our current games are as follows:
> 
> *Saturdays - The Kids' Game.* A multiverse hopping _Savage Worlds Deluxe Edition Game_ heavily inspired by Torg from West End Games. This campaign has been going for about a year and is likely to end before Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...



I Am interested ...May I join?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello.

Given the current situation, not any time soon, most likely.

Also, join which game? Saturday or Sunday? Our Sunday game is pretty full at the moment.


----------

